# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  @--}---}---DitaR---{---{--@

## Arben-30

*@--}---}---DitaR---{---{--@*


*Ditar ku une dua te vendos ,ato qe po mundohem te krijoj.
Nese dhe ju krijoni dicka jeni te mirepritur te postoni ketu .*

----------


## Arben-30

*` Per ty `



Po te kerkoj ,ku s`po di ..
Perseri kerkoj,mos valle je “flori”
Yjet kam nisur te veshtroj
Mes tyre ,ty te imagjinoj

Ku je ?Forme perse nuk mer
Apo te thane se dashuria eshte ferr
Mblidhi copezat e tua ne Galaktik
Te duash kurre mos ki frik

Te duash,do te thote dhe te vuash
Nese vuajtjen refuzon
Jeten dot nuk e kupton
Me large se te vetvetia,nuk shikon


Hajde “Drita ime” mos nguro
Me te forten ndjenje provo
Ndjenje qe te ben te “fluturosh”
Dhe endera “me sy hapur”te shikosh

Ndjenje qe zemren pesh ta con
Ndjenje qe embel te ledhaton
Ndjenje qe te dritheron
Kur me shpirt e kerkon

Nese me shpirt do ta perjetosh
Ben mire te mos vonosh
Thone “se koha eshte flori”
Kurse “flori”per syte e mi.Je ti…*

----------


## Arben-30

*"LIRI"

Shume vete e kane kerkuar 
Shume Çifteli i kane kenduar
Shume per te kane luftuar
Shume me shume jane vetflijuar


Fjale me gjak e shkruar
Me lote nenash mbuluar
Si driten ne erresire te kemi kerkuar
Nder shekuj per ty kemi enderuar


Kur toka me gjak foshnjash u ngop
Kur malli per birin e vdekur zemren shqyeu
Kur loti u be lume dhe ne det kercu
Kur bajoneta e nje kafshe gjoksin e nje foshnje preu


Atehere te gjetem ty “fjale” e dashur
Te gjetem ty dhe dhimbjen haruam
Jemi qytetare ,ndaj hakmare s`kerkuam
Me ty na ka hije te rime sepse te merituam


Kur dielli kullen e ADEMIT pushtoi
Kur vesa e njome varrin i ledhatoi
Ateher SHqiponja krahun e plagosur leshoi
U ngrit dhe e lire fluturoi…..
*

----------


## Arben-30

> mire bere Arben qe hape nje teme te tille sepse me nevojitej navigator per te gjetur nje teme te duhur per shkrimet e mia ...
> 
> 
> Dedikuar ty "syni i bukul"
> 
> 
> Porsi vala qe shkembin godet
> Thyhet kur mendon se gabon
> Porsi shkemb duron kur 
> ...






> *Faleminderit jul-linda .Pergezime ,qe dhe ju Guxoni te "trumbulloni" ,Uroj te vije dhe per ju "Kthjellimi" * 
> *(po su trumbullua nuk kthjellohet)*


(po i riikthej ku ishin )

----------


## Arben-30

*"???"


Te kisha me shume se moter
Bashke ndame,te keqen dhe te miren
Helmin dhe embelsiren
Driten dhe erresiren…..

Fatkeqesisht Zoti e “kuptoi”
Qe ishe Engjell dhe nga une te largoi
Per “miresine” e Zotit fillova te dyshoj
Qe me ndau nga ty ,desha ta “mallkoj”


Atje ku shkonim bashk,kur shkova
Nuk te gjeta edhe pse shume te kerkova
Ateher fillova te kuptoj
Se nje Engjell ne tok s`mund te jetoj

Kure vullnetin e Zotit pranova
Dhimbja mu pakesua dhe u lehtesva
Dhe kure realitetin ,pranova
Dhimbjen e ktheva ne force dhe vazhdova


Por kjo nuk do te thote
Se do te te haroj
Perkundrazi , do te te kujtoj
Deri sa se mari fryme , te pushoj ….
*

----------


## Arben-30

> Per Ty .....
> 
> 
> 
> Me zemer , forte te dashurova
> Dhe si e “çmendur” te kerkova
> Ç`do çast per ty , mendoja
> Ç`do nate , ne ender te shikoja
> 
> ...



_(po i rikthej aty ku ishin )_

----------


## Arben-30

*Se di a i kam kthy te gjitha , nese kam haru dicka je e lutur te me ndihmosh jul-linda*

*Faleminderit per mirekuptimin, pershendetje nga  Areben-30 !!!*

----------


## isLand

Zemra jote Windows Vista!! haha  
"Per Ty" absolutisht shume e mire dhe vlen sa nje thesar...! Te pershendes Arben.

----------


## Arben-30

Sa dua !!Të  mos jesh *"Endër"* .....


*Ti i hape krahet porsi Flutur
Per mua ky ishte momenti me i bukur
Mu duk ,sikur qiellin perqafova
Kure fort pran vetes te shtrengova ...


Bota ime eshte e plote me ty
Ne mendimet e mija jemi te dy
Ne te dyhe mes nesh Dashuria
Ne te dyhe para nesh Pafundesia ...

Pafundesia sepse me SHpirt te dashuroj
Dashuria sepse eshte e vetmia gje qe kerkoj
Dhe si i marre me sy hapur fantazoj
Dhe c`do cast vec per ty mendoj ....


Ne ate çast ,ti je e kalter si Qielli
E bukur dhe e shndritshme porsi Dielli
Pas atij çasti, ti porsi vala me shkaterron... 
Dhe une perseri e dua ate çast!!!Gjithmone.....


E dua !Sepse aty shikoj "Zemren time "
Ne ato te bukurat dhe te vetmet "Meditime"
Aty mund te te puth e perqafoj
Dhe te te them se urre nuk do te te nderoj ....*

----------


## jul-linda

shume poezi e bukur ...

----------


## Arben-30

> shume poezi e bukur , edhe kjo kenga shume e bukur hera e pare qe e degjoj ,  ngjan si kenge greke ...


*Me behet qejfi qe te ka pelqyer poezia ime .Shum faleminderit jul-linda*

----------


## jul-linda

te flm shume shume  e bukur ,  por do ishte me e bukur nese dikush qe di greqisht ta perkthen ....

----------


## Arben-30

*  Nuk Di !!


Nuk di me ,c`fare dua
Nuk di as c`fare kerkoj
Nuk di c`fare je per mua
Nuk di ,as ku po shkoj ..!!


Jame zhytur ne mendime
Nuk di ,c`fare te mendoj ?!
Po flase per jeten time
Se di , ndoshta gaboj ...!!


Nuk mundem te shikoj Te Miren
As Te Bardhen dhe Bukurine
Shikoj vetem erresiren 
Dhe enderen time ne Gremine !!


Nuk di .Perse s`me thua !
-Te kam zemer ,te dashuroj 
Perse nuk vjen me mua
Mos valle s`te meritoj ?!


Nuk di !Perse kjo zemra ime 
Po rreh vec per ty 
Sa here qe futem ne mendime 
Ti je gjithmone aty .....!!
*

----------


## Arben-30

* Ylli Im

Kure Dielli fillon te perendoje
Dhe Hena ma ben me sy
Une Yllin tim shikoje
Sa dua.Te te kem ,vec ty !


Nje dite te te pres
Qe Dielli te perendoje
Dhe une te mar nje "Ftese"
Qe Yllin tim te shikoje


Kure te shikoj qe buzeqesh
Dhe embel me sheh ne sy
Te mendoj si nje Princeshe
Dhe me shume magjepsem ,per ty


Te shohe tek sa rri
Plote hijeshi ne Galaktike
Me dukesh porsi Perendi
Dhe me ben  te ndiej frike ?!


Por ti je Ylli im,plote drite
Arsyeja per te cilen jetoj
Ndaj dua te te kem perdite
Qe se dashuri te mos pushoj..


Ehh !Erdhi perseri, agimi
Duhet te pershendetemi tani
Te puthe me lote trishtimi
E te them-Do shihemi perseri ..*

----------


## Arben-30

*Nje dite te te pres = Nje dite te terre pres


Qe Dielli te perendoje
Dhe une te mar nje "Ftese"
Qe Yllin tim te shikoje*

----------


## Arben-30

*Perse ,ti.!!!



Ç`fare je ti ,qe me huton ?!
Me bent e dobet dhe me mundon 
Me fute thelle ne mendime
E me detyron te te them-Zemra Ime


Kush je ti qe kaq shume Te Dua
Kur ti s qe do tja dish per mua ?!
Ç`fare je ti qe me fal vegime
Dhe me ben ta shoh me ty Boten time !


Perse kete zemer ,po e lendon
Kur ajo.Vec ty te dashuron ?!
Perse me ben, te ndihem ne faj
-Qe te dua ,e ne zemer te mbaj ..


Perse nuk mundem te ndaloj
Vetem per nje cast,mos te te mendoj !
Perse kjo zemer e mallkuar
Pa ty eshte vetem e hidheruar !


Perse o drita ime 
Po me fal ,kaq shum hidherime
Apo se shpirtin ta fala
E se dashuri dote su ndala


Nuk di me ç`fare te mendoj
Por di se me shpirt.Te dashuroj
Nuk e di-A do vije ajo dite ...
Te me thuashe Dua ,me prite
*

----------


## Arben-30

*             Me lejo.Te te Dua…..

Porsi puhize ,dua ate shkoj
Qe te vi embel tek ti
Ne zemren tende te qendroj
E aty te ndiej kete melodi


Melodine e shpirtit ne gezim
Tingullin e nje zemre te dashuruar
Shikimin e atij syri ne agim
Dhe une do ndihem,I mrekulluar


Me lejo ta ndiej kete dashuri
Beje kete ender realitet
Mos e shkatero kete bukuri
Qe fillon nga nje ndjenje e vertete


Shikoje kete sy qe te kerkon
Degjoje zemren qe po te theret
Pranoje kete shpirt,qe te enderon
Me bej te ndihem , I vertete…


Hape zemren per mua…!
Haroje vetmine qe te rethon
Me lejo , te te Dua !!
Dhe bashke do jemi pergjithmone …
*

----------


## Arben-30

*Bashkbisedim ne heshtje....*


*Ti ben sikur nuk kupton
Une bej sikur nuk di 
Ti ben sikur haron 
Une bej sikur s`je je ti ....


Bej sikur nuk je ti !!
Ne mendjen dhe shpirtin tim
Sepse s`po e kuptoj.Ç`fare do ti 
Te ardhmen.Apo nje "kujtim"


Nese ke dicka,mos nguro
Ti e di qe koha kalon
Shume mos u vono...
S`mundem te te pres ,gjithmon


Edhe pse Te Dua e te mendoj
Duke te pritur ty.Pafundesisht
E di se veten do shkateroj
Porsi akulli lulen e brishte..


Ndaj mos bej sikur s`kupton
Po pyete veten.-Se cfare kerkon
Edhe pse ne zemren time ,jeton
Dije se do te te kuptoj gjithmone..!!
*

----------


## Arben-30

*TRENDAFIL  Dimri*



*Dikur nje Trendafil gjeta
Ne nje dite Dimri me shi
Dy here veten se pyeta
E mora dhe e futa ne kuti


Ruges kur po te çoja
Ne vazon tende te re
Çudi !Shume po gezoja
As vet se di.Perse ?!


Te vendosa ne dritare
Qe Diellin ta shihje perdite
Dhe mora nje Kitare
E te thura gjith ,melodite


Sa bukur ,qe kalonte
Koha kur isha me ty
Parajsa egzistonte
Ma kishe sjell.Aty !


Por ti nuk u mjaftove
Me dashurine e kujdesin tim
Vazon qe kishe ,kerkove
E mua me le vec trishtim …


Une te doja ,ndaj te çova
Te shkoje aty ku kishe deshire
Dhimbjen e mbulova ?!
Nuk dua nga ty .Meshire ..


Kur vazon bosh veshtroj
Dhe dritaren e vetmuar
Per ty nis e mendoj
Mbase s`te kam merituar…
*

----------


## Arben-30

*Hey..!!*


*Hey! "Jasemin" ,Te Dua
Hey!Hajde me mua
Hey!Per ty enderoj
Hey!Ti je ajo qe kerkoj.

Tunde belin,luaj me mua
Mos me thuaj qe-S`te dua
Hapi krahet "fluturo"
Zemren e kam hapur.Aty qendro!

Kudo qe shkoj,vec per ty mendoj
Te me duash ,si une ty .Fantazoj.
Hey!Pa ty jam i vetmuar
Me ty.Gjithmon i plotesuar

Hey!Ne zemer po te mbaj!
Hey!Me lote kete ndjenje mos e laj ?!
Hey!Ti je drita ime..
Hey!Po me fut ne enderime !

Hey!S`mundem te te haroj.
Hey!Ç`do minut per ty mendoj
Hey!Kupto!Shume Te Dua
Hey!A do vish me mua ?

*

----------

